# Please, someone tell me about a GOOD doctor. (Venting)



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for the rant.

I'm trying to go to the student health center to talk with a therapist/psychologist whatever about my anxiety. I've talked to one before, who seemed sincere...it was about a different topic though.

I have been through 1 therapist, 2 psychologists and 2 psychiatrists.

The therapist never kept anything confidential and treated me like a child who just wanted attention. She got pregnant and started having serious mood swings...I left.

*Psychologist 1* kept trying to tell me that I was simply depressed and put me on Zoloft. 
*
Psychologist 2* was okay...but always frustrated me with "we're here to talk about what's bothering YOU, not your parents". (Yeah...my parents were driving me insane. They are hoarders. I had to live there.)

*Psychiatrist 1* never listened. She made up stories that she would tell my mother to make her worry (I was 17). She told me at one point that I had Social Anxiety Disorder and PTSD, but later began to just call it "depression" and tried a few drugs on me. She told me one week that she'd take her kids to Disneyworld and that I should call her colleague's number for emergency. The med she put me on caused me to lactate (NOT pregnant, ONLY 17). It had also caused really bad thoughts in my mind, but she had told me not to worry...it would "help" soon. I was freaking out and called the number. A few minutes later, she called me from Disneyworld, yelling at me over why I called her colleague...it was "not" an emergency. She was also hugely pregnany at the time and told me that "lactating is not a big deal". She continued yelling, until I yelled "WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME? WHY ARE YOU YELLING?!" She asked to speak to my mother and continued freakishly yelling at her. My mom hung up.

*Psychiatrist 2* was the one I wanted to be good. She said everything the way it was. We were okay, until I told her I had quit Zoloft and...she wanted to know why. I explained that it was giving me suicidal thoughts. I also explained I didn't want to depend on Adderal for my ADHD. I can't remember anything before I walked out for the last time. ***I returned to see her this past December for Anxiety and help with ADHD during college. I planned to be older and explain why I believed I was not depressed, but I had terrible anxiety. As with any doctor situation, I began crying and told her I just needed a few minutes and I would be okay. She asked "why are you crying?" like she didn't really care. She assumed "Do you cry at school? You cry because you have to be around people, don't you?" I told her no...I do not cry because of people, I do not cry in class or when I'm walking around school. She told me I never explained why I went off Zoloft. I explained I had. She sneered "No, I _mean_ you didn't tell me _when _you quit it. Why?" I explained I was afraid she would've sent me to a mental hospital. She sneered again, "Well looking back, it _might've_ been the _best_ thing. (This was right after I'd told her how much I'd done in life since I saw her. I'd made dean's list at my last school, I studied abroad, I worked in a place I'd always wanted to, I'd finished my Associate's) I wish I had walked out at this point, but I also worried she'd be manipulative enough to send me to a hospital then and there. She said I needed an antidepressant "for depression". I explained I had tried something from my GI for anxiety and it made me fatigued....I also explained I don't believe I'm depressed...I'm stressed out to the point where I'm throwing up some days. She said, "yes...the only thing that will help anxiety is an antidepressant". I said I hoped it wouldn't make me too sleepy. 
For two weeks of my holiday break, my eyes stayed dilated and I slept on the couch for all nights (except the one hour it woke me up) and slept most of the day, because I could barely walk around or think. My appetite was completely gone. I didn't even feel like putting food in my mouth. After it began to give me stomach cramps that made me feel like I was dying (I have high pain tolerance...this was the WORST in my life and I have IBD), I called her voicemail. I had been trying SO MUCH to explain to my sister how this psych was helping me...my sister saw right through this and took my phone away to hear the voicemail this doctor would leave. Basically, this psych told me it "wasn't a big deal" to lose my appetite...just as long as I wasn't throwing up. It also wasn't a big deal that I had dilated pupils all the time. Also, this drug wouldn't "help your depression" unless I took it for 4-6 weeks. NO MENTION of the words anxiety or stress. I also don't think she cared enough to think of how this would affect my IBD.

*So now, I am going to the student health center to find a new doctor. I've given up on going to fancy little "private practices". This has GOT to be better than what I've had before. *

*So please: any comforting ideas on how to learn to trust a new doctor are very much appreciated!*


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

well that would be me deary. as you can see from the Dr at the start and the MD at the end of my user name i would be the resident in house Dr for this rather motley crew on this forum. based upon my knowledge on smart doctor stuff i would have to say thats the level of care & treament you will receive when you go the to shadyhills sanatorium sponsered, mental health patient to a mental health professional in three months early work release program for help with your problems.

your not going to find help from these people cause there all in need of it themselves. especially psych #1. sure shes quite familiar with being wrestled to the floor by the big guys in white and receiving a right butt cheek full of thorazine. then placed in the big wooden safety chair. the one with 45 seatbelt buckles in it to protect her from herself. to me therapists are only good for one thing, helping you bring awareness to yourself..........at a painfully slowmode dragging minus $100 a week pace. i know a few good books that can help you gain awareness of yourself and problems very quickly.

my experience.... sometimes YOU got to be your own damn dr. YOU got to do the research for meds and drugs that are effective. then take your finding to a "professional". if they are not singing to the song you want ...drop them and find another doc.

check out a drug called nardil. got any questions on it check out the med thread theres a few posts in there. or better yet check my friendlist and look for a guy named mr.t throw all you questions at him. hes the godfather of nardil to me.


----------

